# Woo! Threatened with deactivation



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 2:10 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
Hi,

It looks like you're canceling over 15% of the trips that you accept. Please log off when you are not in a position to complete trips. Canceling trips causes negative user experiences, makes our system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.

Thanks for understanding,

Your Uber ATL Operations Team
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for the email, but that's not usually why I cancel. Sometimes a ping comes in and tells me a pick-up is a certain number of minutes away, but once I accept the trip, that number increases. I'm not going to drive out of my way for an unprofitable fare. Something is wrong with the app in that regard.

I also cancel if I get a call or text from the rider and it is in any way negative. If the vibe is negative, I'll cancel because it leads to a less than 5-star rating. I want to drive for nice people, not for bossy, condescending people.

If I arrive and see the rider putting out a cigarette and standing there in a big cloud of nasty cigarette smoke, I will cancel. I don't want that stench brought into my car. I love my car.

If I arrive, as I did yesterday, and there are more people than will fit in my car, I will cancel.

If I arrive and the people are carrying takeout boxes or standing there juggling a plate of greasy french fries, I will cancel. I don't want that in my car. Plus, asking them not to eat before letting them in my car will lead to a lower rating. I don't want the lower rating.

If I arrive at a location when traffic is busy, I'll wait as long as I can without getting honked at or waved away by parking police, but sometimes it is not practical to wait too long. In those cases, I cancel. Uber must do a better job of teaching riders to be ready when the car arrives. Waiting costs money. If they want traditional taxi service, that's what they should call. Uber is different and better. They shouldn't summon a car until they are ready to hop in it. They can literally watch me arrive on the map on their phones, leaving no excuse at all not to be ready.

If I'm travelling in one direction, accept a ping, and quickly get directed to go in the opposite direction, especially when traffic is heavy or u-turns are impractical or dangerous, I'll cancel. Again, the app could be smarter about that. That could be a preference that I set.

I would love to be part of making your app and the whole experience better and more transparent for drivers and riders. I provide a quality experience in my car, and my ratings reflect that.

Speaking of cancellations, what about when riders cancel on us? It is very aggravating to accept a ping, start travelling toward it, and then get a cancel notice with no payment whatsover. It's also very frustrating to have to wait a full five minutes for a rider before I can collect a no-show fee. How about making it three minutes like Lyft?

Again, thanks for the email. I'll try to do better. Threatening me with deactivation without offering helpful feedback is not helpful, but deactivate me if you feel you must. That's fine. If all Ubers were as nice as my car and the experience I provide, we'd all be better off. I hear more and more from riders how the whole experience has been degraded. That's a shame.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I agree with much of your post, but I think you have a better chance of winning the powerball than Uber caring one bit. I'm not even sure they will read your whole response.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> I agree with much of your post, but I think you have a better chance of winning the powerball than Uber caring one bit. I'm not even sure they will read your whole response.


Exactly. And if he does get a response back from them, it'll most likely be the typical form letter response, usually with phrases like "we understand your frustration, however..."


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Excellent and true response


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Can't say we didn't tell you it was coming. Picky drivers don't last long in ride share.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> I agree with much of your post, but I think you have a better chance of winning the powerball than Uber caring one bit. I'm not even sure they will read your whole response.


Some CSR will toss it in the shit can. Uber could care less about everyday driver reality or improving their system from our end.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> I agree with much of your post, but I think you have a better chance of winning the powerball than Uber caring one bit. I'm not even sure they will read your whole response.


Oh, yeah, I know. You're right. I still had to get it out there though.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Can't say we didn't tell you it was coming. Picky drivers don't last long in ride share.


That's fine. Then I won't last long. It's sad that this could be a fun gig, but instead we get the race to the bottom. It's a shame.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 2:10 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi,
> 
> It looks like you're canceling over 15% of the trips that you accept. Please log off when you are not in a position to complete trips. Canceling trips causes negative user experiences, makes our system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.
> ...


ETA issue: The only way to best manage this problem is to look closely at the cross streets within the ping circle and determine if it is a viable pickup before accepting. I know this is not easy as the picture is small and flashing, but I think its designed that way for a reason. You also have to be very familiar with the area you are working for this strategy to work.

Negative texts: Well I've never had this issue so I'm not sure of a good answer there.

Smoker issue: Get some Ozium it will remove the smoke smell in a heartbeat. It comes in a spray and in a vented canister. Don't worry it does not have a lingering heavy scent... just a momentary lemon scent if anything. Besides what about the smokers that you don't see smoking on the corner? Many times I have got people who I don't realize their smoke smell until they are already in.

Too many pax: Refuse the ride and let them cancel. They cannot request a new ride until the cancel and that does not affect your cancel rate.

Waiting time: Nothing that can be done about the five minutes you are required to wait to get your fee. If they are requesting a pickup in a location that does not allow standing or waiting I usually find a side street a block down and tell them they need to meet me. If they don't show 5 min=cancel no show=cancel fee and I'm on my way with no worries about my cancel rate.

Pings in opposite direction: This can also be solved by knowing the cross streets shown on the app before accepting. Another thing that I find helpful is to know my zip codes as this will tell me the aprox location without knowing the shown cross streets.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Are you sour now?

That's one hell of a response and I truly wish it makes its way to management even though it'll most likely be discarded by CSRs.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> That's fine. Then I won't last long. It's sad that this could be a fun gig, but instead we get the race to the bottom. It's a shame.


We've all been in your shoes. My acceptance rating hit below 40% at one point, so I was a lot more picky than you...

Now it's 100%. On with surge at 2x or higher once or twice a week and the occasional XL fare in the right places. Driver rating top notch too. Uber loves me again. I'll love them when they up their ante on X fares, but not until then, if...

I'll put up with a lot of shit from pax (and Uber's ****ed up system) if the pay is right.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Can't say we didn't tell you it was coming. Picky _Profitable_ drivers don't last long in ride share.


I fixed your post for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I fixed your post for you.


Yeah, that too. They sure can't be having any financially successful drivers. That would hurt Uber's burn 'em and churn 'em driver format.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

This is how much I care about being deactivated:


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

He should be able to last anther month or so before they cut him loose. They'll usually let you go for about 3 weeks with his format once they start sending the emails and texts. If he doesn't bring up the acceptance rate above 80% they'll churn him.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is how much I care about being deactivated:
> 
> View attachment 5570


I call my approach "The Long Good Bye." Will see how long it will last. I'm so low under their radar they don't care anyway.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Being picky won't get you anywhere. This is the nature of the beast. All of what you said is valid annoyances. But that's all they are to Uber. They are not valid reasons not to accept a ride.

Sorry but as much as I don't like many of those items you have listed, most cases treating people like people and working with them works 95% of the time.

They have food, you say sorry no open food is allowed in the car. They listen or it's a cancel. Everyone I have done this have done it without question and I wasn't dinged for it.

They give attitude. Smooth them over with a little charm. I have kicked out one PAX in over 700 rides. It's all how you handle it.

I could find a reason why each one of your items are invalid, but they are important to you so I'm not going to question your degree of what you will do to take a rider. But it's not us need to convince it's Uber.

And if I was operations support and seen this you would get a warning as being unreasonable not to do the same job as what Taxi services all over do.

There are ways around the issues if you try and make them work. But you seem to have an "I's my way or the highway air about it" And it's Uber who are the judge of reasonable.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is how much I care about being deactivated:
> 
> View attachment 5570


Too bad. Uber says you can make huge cash with the next rate cuts. You don't know what you are missing.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Being picky won't get you anywhere. This is the nature of the beast. All of what you said is valid annoyances. But that's all they are to Uber. They are not valid reasons not to accept a ride.
> 
> Sorry but as much as I don't like many of those items you have listed, most cases treating people like people and working with them works 95% of the time.
> 
> ...


What's true at a higher pay per mile is the opposite at low pay rates.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> What's true at a higher pay per mile is the opposite at low pay rates.


Rates don't cause those types of concerns. Rates just has changed the bar on what an individual will be willing to deal with. And like the bar on rates if Uber doesn't feel the bar is being met it won't matter in the end.

Hard reality but true.

But I look at the list and say why drive if all that gives you grief. Go drive a cab you don't own and most of those stresses will be gone.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Rates don't cause those types of concerns. *Rates just has changed the bar on what an individual will be willing to deal with.* And like the bar on rates if Uber doesn't feel the bar is being met it won't matter in the end.


Exactly. For 90 cents a mile I won't even turn on the app yet alone turn around to get a pax or put up with any of their common shit.


> Hard reality but true.
> 
> But I look at the list and say why drive if all that gives you grief. Go drive a cab you don't own and most of those stresses will be gone.


That's why drivers end up not doing it. Because it simply doesn't pay yet alone go through the other forms of pax grief.

I think most will put up with most anything when the price is right and nothing when the price ain't right. Simple premise.

I'd agree with you though that if you app on then you should be professional about it if you agree to do it regardless of the rate.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is how much I care about being deactivated:
> 
> View attachment 5570


I almost had one of those. But I got a $5 referral that screwed that week all up.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Rates just has changed the bar on what an individual will be willing to deal with.


Rates don't change what an individual is willing to deal with. I'm willing to put up with A, B and C.... but not for free. Not for $1.00 per mile either. I will for $2.00 per mile though. The higher rate didn't change what I'm willing to deal with. It just finally met the compensation I expect for doing it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Rates don't change what an individual is willing to deal with. I'm willing to put up with A, B and C.... but not for free. Not for $1.00 per mile either. I will for $2.00 per mile though. The higher rate didn't change what I'm willing to deal with. It just finally met the compensation I expect for doing it.


Actually you did say that. More money = willing to deal with more. So you said exactly that. Unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> This is how much I care about being deactivated:
> 
> View attachment 5570


Looks like mine!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Andy1234 said:


> ETA issue: The only way to best manage this problem is to look closely at the cross streets within the ping circle and determine if it is a viable pickup before accepting. I know this is not easy as the picture is small and flashing, but I think its designed that way for a reason. You also have to be very familiar with the area you are working for this strategy to work.
> 
> Negative texts: Well I've never had this issue so I'm not sure of a good answer there.
> 
> ...


Andy this is truly a FANTASTIC reply we all need to be thankful for. You are a credit to our industry!! Thanks,

Dingo Atlanta...you may be in the wrong business buddy! I have been doing this 8 months driving for 3 TNC's and if you don't have more tolerance you will not survive!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 2:10 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi,
> 
> It looks like you're canceling over 15% of the trips that you accept. Please log off when you are not in a position to complete trips. Canceling trips causes negative user experiences, makes our system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.
> ...


All valid points, but the email from Uber was auto-generated and you won't get a response. Your reply will probably not even be read.

I set up a filter on my email for "Uber", "cancelation" and "deactivation" to send these messages straight to the spam/junk folder.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Actually you did say that. More money = willing to deal with more. So you said exactly that. Unless I'm reading it wrong.


You probably have a perspective on this that I'm not grasping. All I know is that everyone has their price. It's the price that has to change, not the person. This is the basic supply/demand economic principal here.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 2:10 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi,
> 
> It looks like you're canceling over 15% of the trips that you accept. Please log off when you are not in a position to complete trips. Canceling trips causes negative user experiences, makes our system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.
> ...


Dingo I told you yesterday canceling trips with Uber will flag you down . Once awhile it's ok dude.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"Go drive a cab you don't own and most of those stresses will be gone." That's exactly what I do (except lyft once a week). Can't say that it is totally stress-free as is life itself. One big edge the cabs have over uber is that we can charge for additional pax and that comes in handy during bar rushes. Also we don't have to concern ourselves with getting 1 star ratings from drunks.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> "Go drive a cab you don't own and most of those stresses will be gone." That's exactly what I do (except lyft once a week). Can't say that it is totally stress-free as is life itself. One big edge the cabs have over uber is that we can charge for additional pax and that comes in handy during bar rushes. Also we don't have to concern ourselves with getting 1 star ratings from drunks.


The only thing good about cabs is customers can t BS you , if they did they end up dropped @ the curb.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Uber responded:

*Lois at Uber* (Uber)

Mar 2, 16:39

Hi,

Thanks for reaching out, and happy to explain!

We want the Uber system to be as reliable as possible so riders are always able to get a ride when they need one. To help make that happen, we use acceptance rates to encourage drivers to accept all trip requests.

Here are a few tips you can use to make sure you have a high acceptance rate:


Accept all trip requests that you receive.
If you're not ready to accept requests, be sure to go offline.
Make sure the volume is turned up on your phone so you can always hear the sound when a new request is received.
Hope that helps clear this up for you, and please let me know if I can help with anything else.

Best,

Lois

*Uber Support
*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, Lois. Thanks for writing back. I didn't "reach out". I responded to an email you guys sent me about cancellations, but the canned response you sent me just now is about acceptance rates. Those are separate issues. I guess that's the nature of canned responses. It's easy to choose the wrong one. No problem.

Since you bring up acceptance rates though and are offering me tips, why are you encouraging me to accept all trip requests? What is the point of rating riders if I am not to use their score to be judicious about whom I pick up?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberBitch said:


> we use acceptance rates threats of deactivation to encourage drivers to accept all trip requests do unprofitable work.


Fixed that post for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for Uber spamming me Lois!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Hi, Lois. Thanks for writing back. I didn't "reach out". I responded to an email you guys sent me about cancellations, but the canned response you sent me just now is about acceptance rates. Those are separate issues. I guess that's the nature of canned responses. It's easy to choose the wrong one. No problem.
> 
> Since you bring up acceptance rates though and are offering me tips, why are you encouraging me to accept all trip requests? What is the point of rating riders if I am not to use their score to be judicious about whom I pick up?


You seem to be under the mistaken impression that there is an intellect on the receiving end.

What you think on these matters doesn't matter.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> You seem to be under the mistaken impression that there is an intellect on the receiving end.
> 
> What you think on these matters doesn't matter.


I know.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

And can I just say how much I hate biz-speak? Why do native biz-speakers say shit like "reaching out", "going forward", "circle back", "thanks in advance", and other such buzzy nonsense? Where do they all go to learn that crap? It's vomit-inducing.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

From Hallmark.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> From Hallmark.


Or they've been showered with bullshit glitter by Vermin Supreme.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> And can I just say how much I hate biz-speak? Why do native biz-speakers say shit like "reaching out", "going forward", "circle back", "thanks in advance", and other such buzzy nonsense? Where do they all go to learn that crap? It's vomit-inducing.


When I used to work for the Gov't, my department head loved the term "Proactive". I think the man would probably have died if he went a full 5 minutes without saying "Proactive".


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> And can I just say how much I hate biz-speak? Why do native biz-speakers say shit like "reaching out", "going forward", "circle back", "thanks in advance", and other such buzzy nonsense? Where do they all go to learn that crap? It's vomit-inducing.


Here is the business buzzword generator: projects.wsj.com/buzzwords2014/


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Here is the business buzzword generator: projects.wsj.com/buzzwords2014/


Awesome:

"Our corporate social responsibility center is focused on new ways to piggyback the consumer space through 24/7 deployments of onboarding."


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Awesome:
> 
> "Our corporate social responsibility center is focused on new ways to piggyback the consumer space through 24/7 deployments of onboarding."


Onboarding! Yuck!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Boom!

*Lois at Uber* (Uber)

Mar 2, 18:55

Hi,

Thanks for writing back. My apologies that my response sounded canned. I try hard not to do that but failed here.

Acceptance rates are how we see how many trips you are not accepting. We like to see our riders accepting 90%. That helps ensure that our riders will have an Uber Partner available.

Now there can be technical glitches that happen to cause a partner not to get a trip request or a low volume on the phone.

My previous email spoke of how riders canceling cannot affect your acceptance rate.

Your acceptance rate is 78% and the goal is 90%

The email we sent could have been worded better in my opinion as well as my response.

My apologies, the point of the email was to try and identify any issues and help out.

Thanks for your constructive criticism on my response

We appreciate your professional partnership.

Best,

Lois

*Uber Support*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Boom!
> 
> *Lois at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...


It's very evident how CSRs have been trained. When you try to pin them down, like you did with your question on why have a rider rating if you're supposed to accept all trips, they ignore the question and respond with "fluff", or just do not respond.

I had a very similar exchange with a CSR recently about damage by pax to vehicles. The CSR started to realize she was painting herself into a corner with her rhetoric, and the replies then followed the usual pattern of the CSR not answering questions, or answering questions I had not asked, and then when I pressed further, the replies just stopped.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

What do you expect from these CSRs that gets $15 an hour pressing Ctrl+C/V all day?

They have no real control or say on anything uber. Everything comes from the top. 

Uber treats their CSRs just like they treat their drivers. Most leave their jobs within 3-6 months. The most that stays drank the uber kool aid until something better comes along.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> Do you ever miss a post? what a loser


Double barrel buckshot


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

1. Master the art of getting the passenger to cancel. Lots of posts to explain how to do this. Never, ever cancel yourself.

2. Her reply was not correct. It's 80% on acceptance rate and 90% on cancellation. There's a big difference.

3. this means is that you can choose to not accept 20% of the pings and cancel 10% of the pings.

4. Do not go online until you see another car blocking the direction you don't want to go.

Be slower to accept rides, and slower to cancel them. it's really pretty easy.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> Do you ever miss a post? what a loser


Thanks for reading


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> 1. Master the art of getting the passenger to cancel. Lots of posts to explain how to do this. Never, ever cancel yourself.


My favorite one to use is, "Damn, I've just been pulled over by a cop. Yep, he's getting out and walking over. Who knows how long this is going to take"


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pedruber said:


> I had a lyft pax this am and they were talking about getting gouged they felt over the weekend on what must have been a surge. As these experiences continue to occur fuber will continue to alienate customers and create lyft customers in the process.


I was thinking the other day, Whats the point of surging, the pax will jus run to lyft during a surge.



flyingdingo said:


> And can I just say how much I hate biz-speak? Why do native biz-speakers say shit like "reaching out", "going forward", "circle back", "thanks in advance", and other such buzzy nonsense? Where do they all go to learn that crap? It's vomit-inducing.


Its one of those schools where the instructor is called a "Change Agent".


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 2:10 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi,
> 
> It looks like you're canceling over 15% of the trips that you accept. Please log off when you are not in a position to complete trips. Canceling trips causes negative user experiences, makes our system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.
> ...


Did very well! Played Strong


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

The most important thing I've learned from this feedback from all of you is to get the pax to cancel. Don't do it myself. Still new at this. Thank you.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi again, Lois.

Mar 2, 19:57

We're talking past each other. No matter. I'll continue to drive and pick up passengers who can be respectful guests in my car. I use the scoring system to set a threshold below which I won't pick up. If they have a low score, it's for a reason.

---------------------------------------------
*
Lois at Uber* (Uber)

Mar 2, 20:33

Hi again,

Thanks for writing back. We appreciate you as a Partner and it sounds like you have a good plan,

Best wishes,

Lois

*Uber Support*

uber.com | [facebook.com/uber]

(http://facebook.com/uber) |[@uber](http://twitter.com/uber)


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 2:10 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi,
> 
> It looks like you're canceling over 15% of the trips that you accept. Please log off when you are not in a position to complete trips. Canceling trips causes negative user experiences, makes our system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.
> ...


WTF Is it that busy you can just pic and choose? Get real and just drive away and cancel idiots but smokers are very respectful and know the rules. Food spills are $200 I take the risk and tell them no eating.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> The most important thing I've learned from this feedback from all of you is to get the pax to cancel. Don't do it myself. Still new at this. Thank you.


Until the PAX calls in to complain. Then it's a customer service issue and you can be booted for that just as easy. Just hope people keep quite.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Until the PAX calls in to complain. Then it's a customer service issue and you can be booted for that just as easy. Just hope people keep quite.


Then boot me.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Uber responded:
> 
> *Lois at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> ...





flyingdingo said:


> Hi again, Lois.
> 
> Mar 2, 19:57
> 
> ...


Dingo Mingo I always like your posts you should be writing books not flipping corners with Uber . You sound have skills in writing .


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> When I used to work for the Gov't, my department head loved the term "Proactive". I think the man would probably have died if he went a full 5 minutes without saying "Proactive".


Business and management made up its own unintelligible and meaningless dialect of English because it can't have the labor finding out that they don't know _what the ****_ they're doing. The wealthy serve themselves and defend their positions first, they make products and provide services second. Employee ownership of companies should be the only allowed organization.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Until the PAX calls in to complain. Then it's a customer service issue and you can be booted for that just as easy. Just hope people keep quite.


Mind posting the number a pax can call to complain?


----------



## David&Goliath (Feb 18, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 2:10 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:
> Hi,
> 
> It looks like you're canceling over 15% of the trips that you accept. Please log off when you are not in a position to complete trips. Canceling trips causes negative user experiences, makes our system less reliable, and can result in account deactivation.
> ...


You my friend have written a well documented and an excellent post for Uber to really, really,read! But they won't beca your so right and they can't stand for being told what should be by a driver. But if Travis wrote this then????
Great post partner!!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Mind posting the number a pax can call to complain?


Bravo! Good one, sir.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Mind posting the number a pax can call to complain?


Sorry I mean Twitter or email. Got to change my terminology.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Business and management made up its own unintelligible and meaningless dialect of English because it can't have the labor finding out that they don't know _what the ****_ they're doing. The wealthy serve themselves and defend their positions first, they make products and provide services second. Employee ownership of companies should be the only allowed organization.


Instead of just reaching for the low-hanging fruit / going for the quick win, you should be doing more blue sky thinking. Leverage a best practice away from simply trying to get all your ducks in a row. Find your core competencies, and join that tiger team. Do not try to move out of your swim lane, or move the needle.

I hope I have made myself clear.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Your not ready to be a driver


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

HisShadowX said:


> Your not ready to be a driver


You should read more.


----------

